# Broken piece of Christmas train



## ampsonic (Nov 27, 2015)

Hello,

I have an old christmas train that was passed down by my wife's father. It's a D&W R.R. Denver express. 










There is a plastic pin that goes into the wheel that holds the "wheel linkage" in place, and it has broken. I'm not sure if I can find those anywhere online, but if anyone could point me in the right direction or suggest a fix, it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

For this fix I would recommend searching for a screw to fit. Don't worry about the threads. A little glue will hold the screw in the wheel and the head should keep the linkage in place.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Not the blue arrow? The red one? The orange one? Yellow?
None of the above?

What wheel is missing the "pin"?:dunno:
That would help a little.

Is that a Bachmann locomotive? Any name anywhere on it?


----------



## ampsonic (Nov 27, 2015)

It's the orange and yellow ones, they should line up when the pin is in place. 

The train is made by "new bright".

Thanks!


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Ampsonic, I just did a quick Google search and your loco was made in 1986, and per the New Bright site, they don't offer any replacement parts. Never seeing one, or knowing about New Bright, I don't know if the "screw" was plastic and just glued into the wheel, or if it was threaded metal or threaded plastic. If it appears that it is a hex head plastic pin that was possibly glued in, to keep the linkage attached, you may have to drill out the old broken shaft from the original, and then find a small enough hex head metal screw, that will be the right length to replace your broken part. You may have to get creative. From the quick read that I did, your train is Battery Powered??


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

I have , believe it or not some of those old wheels and side rods where i scrapped out sn old newbright locomotive .I will look in my parts box when i get home and if i have the pins ,i will send them to you.


----------



## ampsonic (Nov 27, 2015)

That would be incredibly generous, thank you for even looking.


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

No problem


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

I am sorry, had one of those trains,but iguess that i thew the pins away with it.I was hoping that i still had them ,i would have gladly given them to ya.


----------



## kb2rocket (Nov 13, 2016)

Lots of newbright trains for parts on ebay I have a new bright animated Christmas train I just love it but they are somewhat fragile so lots of broken ones are out there


----------

